# 1987 F800



## GTA30736 (12 mo ago)

Any interest in a F800 gasser ,air brakes ,Allison automatic















deicer rig for sale 2000 gallon low miles garage kept.Has a municipal plow. 429 located in Chattanooga TN


----------



## GTA30736 (12 mo ago)

More pics


----------

